# Grafikkarte im Bios auf PCI oder PCI Express stellen



## Stormraider03 (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

Mal ne blöde frage wen ich im bios.Die Grafikkarte von PCI auf PCI Express umschalte hat das nen vorteil?
Oder sollte ich es einfach auf PCI stehen lassen?

Habe eine Ati  Radeon 6970 HD steht PCI Express 2.0 Bus drauf zur info.

i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz im Turbo Boost bis zu 3,6 GHz,           AsRock P55  Pro/USB3 1156 Netzteil 750   Watt Energon ???           4x2Gb DDR3 im  Dual Channel,            Hitachi   IDE  1TB Festplatte,             XFX  Radeon 6970 HD 2 GB, Win 7Home   Premium, Lg Multi DVD Brenner

         Externe Trust 5.1--16 Bit Soundkarte, Monitor Acer G225HQ 21,5 Zoll 5ms Full HD

         Windows 7 x64 Bit 						

Danke


----------



## viper-zero (19. August 2011)

diese einstellung regelt, welche grafikkarte vom bios zuerst angesprochen wird, also nur für das bios interessant. es macht meiner ansicht nach keinen unterschied, da dass bios erkennt was für eine grafikkarte verbaut ist und es dann automatisch umschwenkt.


----------

